# bad news!



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

*ok here we go. i just recently broke up with my girlfriend.and now i feel really bad and alone so i figure i might as well go searching for ppl to hang with and maybe more. i want to do a whole lot of stuff that me awnd my ex didn't try with me. i also feel that i need more romance in my life. snuggle, kiss, hug, whatever is cool. another problem i have is that i'm tired of being a virgin and i'm scared that if i have sex with someone they might be turned off. so i'm wondering if anyone wanna give some advice.this is serious stuff here!*


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your breakup. That's always a sucky time, but it will get better.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 28, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> *ok here we go. i just recently broke up with my girlfriend.and now i feel really bad and alone so i figure i might as well go searching for ppl to hang with and maybe more. i want to do a whole lot of stuff that me awnd my ex didn't try with me. i also feel that i need more romance in my life. snuggle, kiss, hug, whatever is cool. another problem i have is that i'm tired of being a virgin and i'm scared that if i have sex with someone they might be turned off. so i'm wondering if anyone wanna give some advice.this is serious stuff here!*


 

Hmmm, a virgin at 26 years of age..... _*Sweety, you need to get out more. LOL* _

You need to let the ladies know what you want and that your are available first of all. To find a good partner, you must be up front and a bit forward cause if you stay in the sidelines for too long, people tend to pass you by. 

So show yourself off and strut yourself off. You will catch a nice lady's eye that will fall for your self-esteem and boldness.


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

thanx alot ladyrose and jes. i'm kinda shy thogh. i'll try my best. by the way what's wrong with a 26 year old virgin?


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 28, 2006)

Just as you say, this is serious stuff.

Don't make brash decisions because it didn't work out with your girlfriend.
(Sorry about the break up, by the way.)

You're asking the right questions about sex. One of your concerns is that you would like to have sex, but are worried of the emotions that go along with it. Casual sex carries a lot of emotions, believe it or not.

Are you ready to have sex? I'm not certain. That's for you to decide.
But it is important for you to be responsible and act responsibly.
If you think there's a chance you'll just go out and have casual relations, make sure you're prepared with the knowledge and protection.
Buy a few packs of condoms and keep some in your wallet. NOW.

I'm in no way suggesting to go out and find Casual sex, or a quick girlfriend.
To tell you the truth, I had Casual sex when I was in my late teens/ early 
20's and although physically sex can be great, the emotional ties that bind can feel pretty crappy.

No matter what, you have to account for the feelings of the woman as well as your own. 
(It is a partnership.)

I would say, wait.
Wait until you're involved with someone you truly love.

What ever you decide...
Above all, BE SAFE.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Hmmm, a virgin at 26 years of age..... _*Sweety, you need to get out more. LOL* _



There is nothing wrong with being a virgin at 26 years of age, or, for that matter, at any age.


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

well my problem also is the "size" issue. you see i'm "short" and i don't want to feel that i'm going to be the butt of someone's joke. you know what i mean.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> well my problem also is the "size" issue. you see i'm "short" and i don't want to feel that i'm going to be the butt of someone's joke. you know what i mean.




Well, in that case I'd suggest having sex with someone who actually cares about you. I know it is an odd notion, but it works for me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> There is nothing wrong with being a virgin at 26 years of age, or, for that matter, at any age.



It's kind of lame to be a virgin at 80. Sorry.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's kind of lame to be a virgin at 80. Sorry.




Hee! (and double hee, since hee is too short)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with being a Virgin no matter what your age. I was a virgin till late in my 20's so it's no big deal and I wanted to be a virgin. Be proud of it!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 28, 2006)

I was a virgin till I was 22 So I dont think it's odd that you are still a virgin. Good for you as a matter of fact. 

You seem like a nice man Im sure you will meet someone to spend time with soon enough. 

B


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 28, 2006)

Isaac Newton was a virgin when he died at 86. He was also an irascible asshole according to those who knew him. I wonder if there was any connection... lol

But he attributed his longevity to his celibacy.

I'm only 18, but I'm a virgin, and honestly, that probably ain't gonna change any time soon...

Edit: but I do have one question about being an older virgin and all... I know all you gals say it doesn't matter, but inexperienced men are going to perform as if they are, well, inexperienced. Will that really not bother you?


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing at all wrong with being a virgin. Its better to wait until the right time then to jump into something and regret it.


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I was a virgin till I was 22 So I dont think it's odd that you are still a virgin. Good for you as a matter of fact.
> 
> You seem like a nice man Im sure you will meet someone to spend time with soon enough.
> 
> B




no doubt! thanx guys.


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 28, 2006)

still a virgin at 20! whoo!!

go abstinence!!


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Isaac Newton was a virgin when he died at 86. He was also an irascible asshole according to those who knew him. I wonder if there was any connection... lol
> 
> But he attributed his longevity to his celibacy.
> 
> ...



There's experience, which can be taught or helped a lot, and then there's lack of...hmm...desensitizing, that comes with age. There are a number of ways to also help that second problem and they can be kinda fun. That's all I'll say here.


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm just gonna start goin' on dates and then see what happens.


----------



## OriginalCyn (Mar 28, 2006)

...if I were to go by what you've written, and not by what it says in your profile, then I'd assume that you're a teenager, not a 26-year-old. In other words, you "come across" as being really young, even if you're not. 

I'd guess that by the time a gal reaches her 20s,she might be more in the market for the sort of mature man who's ready to have a "serious" relationship. Someone who comes across--at least "on paper"--as a "kid" doesn't look like good "husband, father, provider" material.

The reason that I'm saying this is not to be cruel but because there are lots of women in their mid- to late-twenties in my ceramics class, and they're _all_ looking for mature men who can be fathers for their future kids (bio-clock and all that...). One girl is is the process of breaking up with someone that she thought that she'd loved, because he's started to show what she calls his "immaturity"--something that she hadn't initially noticed--and it's a big turnoff for her.

How does this apply specifically to YOU and to your problems? It doesn't apply to you a whole lot, other than that you can't come across as being an immature adolescent if you want to attract (most) women in your own age bracket. If you go on coming across as being tee-like, then the only women who will appreciate it are the ones who are also immature and teen-like (and there are some out there). So, the way that I see it is that you have two choices, namely, change the way that you present yourself OR change your "target audience."


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

damn, sorry about that. i don't see myself that way thogh.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> I'm only 18, but I'm a virgin, and honestly, that probably ain't gonna change any time soon...
> 
> Edit: but I do have one question about being an older virgin and all... I know all you gals say it doesn't matter, but inexperienced men are going to perform as if they are, well, inexperienced. Will that really not bother you?



You so rule that if anyone treated you badly about something like that I would beat em up for you.:smitten: 

But seriously, I think all these problems can pretty much be resolved by having sex with someone you care about who cares about you. I'm sure that sounds lame to an 18 year old, but that's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it. 

Otherwise, I believe there are some women who get a charge out of having sex with inexperienced men. Apparently it is a power trip or something.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> damn, sorry about that. i don't see myself that way thogh.



I think this is one of the interesting things about the differences between men and women.

For example, men will send me dirty pix of themselves when I want to see some emails that show some thought and consideration and grammar and spelling knowledge. Speaking just for myself, it is a real turn off when I get an email from someone typed in all lower (or upper!)case and with lots of words that aren't spelled correctly, and with no real thought behind it.

Like "UR SO HOT. DO U WANNA HAVE SOME FUN SOMETIME? K TKS BYE" This will get someone ignored really fast.

Men don't seem to care anything about that stuff and just want dirty pix, which I don't have and wouldn't supply them with if I did.

Makes me wanna rethink this whole being straight thing.


----------



## OriginalCyn (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to date a guy in my ceramics class who is my age. The teacher is about five years older than us. The teacher is of Japanese ancestry and--not that "all" Japanese folks are short--he's way shorter-than-average (height-wise). My former BF is my height--5'8"--and he constantly complained that he couldn't get girls because of his height.

Now, it happens to be true that lots of women _won't_ look at a guy who's under 6' tall, but the thing is that you don't take your "shortcomings" and moan and groan about it. Why? The whole "negativity thing" is a huge turnoff for women. And THAT is why my ex-BF had trouble getting women: He's very negative (not just about height issues, but about everything). Now the teacher, OTOH, is probably about 5'4", and he's always got plenty of women friends. --CUTE women, often young, and always Caucasian, to boot! (It used to be kinda hard for Asian guys to date White women, but things are getting better nowadays. But this guy has ALWAYS dated White women, and he's 58 now.) This guy apparently never went around saying, "Oh, I'm Japanese and I'm short, and I only like White women! There's NO ONE out there for me, boo-hoo!" --Because if he had, then he'd be one lonely guy! Instead, he's dated a whole series of bright, attractive women who either like or don't mind the whole "short" or "Japanese" thing, and he doesn't waste his energy worrying about the women who are not interested in him for those reasons.

I realize that you're NOT talking about height. You're talking about penis length. All that I can tell you is that 1-most women don't care about that, 2-don't worry about the ones who do care--just go on to the next one, and 3-women are really turned off by guys who obsess over their penises, and that will lose you far more women than your (supposedly) short dick will.


----------



## sicninja911 (Mar 28, 2006)

thanx for the help cyn. i have a habit playing the "down" card. i just gotta learn to break out of it. and fast.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I think this is one of the interesting things about the differences between men and women.
> 
> For example, men will send me dirty pix of themselves when I want to see some emails that show some thought and consideration and grammar and spelling knowledge. Speaking just for myself, it is a real turn off when I get an email from someone typed in all lower (or upper!)case and with lots of words that aren't spelled correctly, and with no real thought behind it.
> 
> ...



i thgt u likd wen i did that?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

You know, when it comes to a heterosexual man charming a woman, the best job I've seen done lately is by Ryan. He does an equal amount of the contacting. He's complimentary, and not in the creepy way. He's attractive. He's smart and well-rounded. He's respectful when he disagrees with me... He's probably a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Mini (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a virgin at 21. I will more than likely be a virgin at 26. There's surprisingly little stigma attached to it.

Except when the non-virgin 17-year-old dishwasher at work laughs at me for it. What a dastard.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'm a virgin at 21. I will more than likely be a virgin at 26. There's surprisingly little stigma attached to it.
> 
> Except when the non-virgin 17-year-old dishwasher at work laughs at me for it. What a dastard.



This 20-year-old virgin-overpaid-dishwasher/receiver should go kick that non-virgin 17-year-old dishwasher's ass. I always did hate teenagers anyway.  

So I'm a virgin, big deal. The only thing that worries me about it is the possible effect it might have on the first woman I find myself in bed with, which depends on multiple factors. Depending on the woman though, I don't think it would matter one bit. 

In the meantime, I don't want to go have sex with any girl, as soon as possible. I want it to be with that one special girl. I want to do my best to have as few relationships as possible while trying to find the right one, which may or may not be a good idea. 

A friend of mine has been with more girls then I'd ever want to be with myself, and that isn't even that many, especially compared to one of his other friends who I'm unfamiliar with. I guess I look at sex as something more special than the base desire that it is usually treated as. I want to be sure about it and the girl I'm with, when I finally find myself in that situation.


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

sicninja911 said:


> thanx for the help cyn. i have a habit playing the "down" card. i just gotta learn to break out of it. and fast.


It's a hard habit to break and I struggle with it, too. I think a lot of us do. One thing that makes it easier to forget about is to be so busy you can't remember. It takes the focus off of yourself. Volunteer to help people in genuine dire straits and then your probs won't seem so looming.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 28, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> still a virgin at 20! whoo!!
> 
> go abstinence!!



DO you wanna come over  :doh: :shocked:


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's a hard habit to break and I struggle with it, too. I think a lot of us do. One thing that makes it easier to forget about is to be so busy you can't remember. It takes the focus off of yourself. Volunteer to help people in genuine dire straits and then your probs won't seem so looming.



People OR CATS!


----------



## olivefun (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmmm, 

i dated a young man that was a virgin this last autumn. 
Wonderful guy. 
I don't see any kind of stigma about being a virgin. Being broken as a result of a messy break up is a worse thing. 

The young fella was so bright, lively and sexy that we had a tremendous amount of fun. He was very confident. I love that about him. 
He didn't need to make any excuses or apologies about being young and inexperienced. He was (and is) what he is. 
_Maybe I didn't say that right..._ 

I think confidence is the number one most attractive characteristic. I am fat, he is young. Yeah so what. 

We had a ton of fun together.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 28, 2006)

Heh I don't know what's worse, calling one's self a virgin, or admitting that, due to one's inexperience and... let's call it lack of skill DUE to that inexperience (I didn't have a clue what to do at first)... one might as well BE a virgin. No, wait, I do know which one I'd call worse. LoL But the g/f is wonderful and willing to forgive, as we are both learning at the same rate. I've come to learn that yes, confidence is definitely a must. Now I just gotta apply it fully.
Plus, it's annoying to listen to friends discuss their "sex life" and feign apathy, when really I'm just confused. LoL


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm somewhat in the same boat. Frankly, I AM shy, but I'm also working on that. Also, one of the reasons that I've dated so little is that there are few girls that I've been interested in. It's a bit screwy, but I tend to read people pretty well, so instead of being picky I realize that the majority of the population wouldn't mesh well with me. That's not even taking into consideration that I'm an FA. Yeesh. 
I have learned over the years and through my few relationships that the virgin thing isn't really a turn-off for girls. Chew on this for a bit, if you were a girl, would you rather be with a "slutty" guy, who went through women like kleenex, or one who might be considered a 'loser' by other guys just because he has no locker room stories? Women tend to think that being with a virgin is romantic or special.
My main concern is really that "THE" girl will think I've been waiting for her, which puts a bit of stress and confusion on me. To allow myself some selfishness, if I've been waiting for anyone, it's me. But to be honest, I don't know what exactly I'm waiting for, which means it could take quite awhile, and though my teenage burst of hormones are fading, I'm still a bit impatient. Ye gods, who would have ever thought I could make something so complicated even more tangled???

Geek chic or just out of style,
--Littleghost


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> This 20-year-old virgin-overpaid-dishwasher/receiver should go kick that non-virgin 17-year-old dishwasher's ass. I always did hate teenagers anyway.
> 
> So I'm a virgin, big deal. The only thing that worries me about it is the possible effect it might have on the first woman I find myself in bed with, which depends on multiple factors. Depending on the woman though, I don't think it would matter one bit.
> 
> ...



Alright, that's it. I'm in love. :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You know, when it comes to a heterosexual man charming a woman, the best job I've seen done lately is by Ryan. He does an equal amount of the contacting. He's complimentary, and not in the creepy way. He's attractive. He's smart and well-rounded. He's respectful when he disagrees with me... He's probably a figment of my imagination.




I totally agree with you here. I dont think hes a figment of your imagination.


----------



## shadowz (Mar 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> Alright, that's it. I'm in love. :wubu:



Hahaha! I know!! Where are the rest of the sweet FA's hiding in MY college???

 LoL! That said, I am 19 going on twenty end of this year and I am a virgin. Admittedly, this might be from lack of oppotunity though ;-P But I am not a big flirt nor do I give a big "here I am, single and available' vibe to guys. I constantly send out a 'Im nice, if your nice too, lets be great pals!' vibe  I know. Odd-ball I am. But I honestly would rather be friends (or best friends-even better!) with a guy then become romantically involved before jumping straight into an relationship and become intimate. Also, I would ideally prefer to stay a virgin until I am married. I dont expect the same from my husband since I know the way the world works but I am romantic as well as somewhat religious. Hahahaha!  Fantasizing is nice though.

Maybe I have missed out from this attitude and choice  but I doubt I will regret it. Heck I am not even sure I will keep it but I am gonna try!  Its nice to know there are some sweet guys out there choosing to stay a virgin because they want to wait for their soulmates. Makes me go all Awwwwww~ ;-P


----------



## TNT (Mar 29, 2006)

[/QUOTE] Edit: but I do have one question about being an older virgin and all... I know all you gals say it doesn't matter, but inexperienced men are going to perform as if they are, well, inexperienced. Will that really not bother you?[/QUOTE]


Trust me.. even some men with experience "bother me.... " it has nothing to do with what you know, it has everything to do with willingness to please, learn and listen to your patner. I am 38 and i am still learning.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 29, 2006)

With all the std's that can kill you, being a virgin at 26 is not only admirable, it's a wise decision. Sharing your body with another human being should not be taken lightly. Find a woman who will love and respect you, THEN worry about the sex. Don't jump into something just because you feel you should.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have you all beat! I was a virgin until I was 30. Why? Well, for one thing I was (am) painfully shy. Other reasons apply but that was one of the big ones. LadyRose isn't wrong when she says you have to get out more often. However, for us shy, shy, shy people it's not an easy thing to do. If you want it you'll have to work for it. Meeting people cames natrually to some but for others its takes practice and courage.

I've learned to not be ashamed that I was once 30 year old virgin...Heck, they should have made a movie out of MY story lol.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's kind of lame to be a virgin at 80. Sorry.



Unless your a nun; then it's a badge of honor!


----------



## RedHead (Mar 31, 2006)

I will say that when I married my first husband at 32 he was a virgin and also had the other issue you mentioned.

What I found without going into a lot of detail.

1) When you love someone; the size really doesn't matter
2) Technique is important; be open to trying new things
3) Intercourse isn't the only way to "make love"

I admire you for staying a virgin and waiting before you decide to engage in sex. 

When I married the second time; I told him that I wouldn't sleep with him until I KNEW I loved him; because sex can cloud ones judgement and I wanted to make sure that I felt something for this man before I allowed any intimacy.

Good Luck!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 31, 2006)

BigBawdyDame said:


> With all the std's that can kill you, being a virgin at 26 is not only admirable, it's a wise decision. Sharing your body with another human being should not be taken lightly. Find a woman who will love and respect you, THEN worry about the sex. Don't jump into something just because you feel you should.


hell yeah. say F.U sex and get a playstation 2 so you dont have to think about it. and you also dont wanna Fuck up and be some womans baby daddy by mistake or carelessness. besides there is more to life than just sex and there is stuff more important than sex. MONEY is a WAY more important.


----------



## shadowz (Mar 31, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> MONEY is a WAY more important.



Hahahahahahahaha! This is soooo true  I think if someone offered meh enuf money in exchange for staying a virgin for the rest of my life, I would take it!  Everyone has their price baby~!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Unless your a nun; then it's a badge of honor!



LMAO! I hear that's when you get a GOLD habit.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 31, 2006)

shadowz said:


> Hahahahahahahaha! This is soooo true  I think if someone offered meh enuf money in exchange for staying a virgin for the rest of my life, I would take it!  Everyone has their price baby~!


im not a virgin but if money was offered i would swear off woman.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 1, 2006)

There is absolutely nothing with being a virgin at any age that suits you.
Ladyrose was until she was 22 years old. Now at 54, I wished that I would have waited because now I have more sense then I did back then.
Having that first moment should always be with a special person. And going from partner to partner to partner all your life and not haveing that special someone is not at all good.
Be happy with who you are and the choices that you have made for yourself and everything else will fall into place for you too.


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2006)

I won't mention what age I lost mine at, but I do reckon people should wait till they meet the right guy. I wish I had.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I won't mention what age I lost mine at, but I do reckon people should wait till they meet the right guy. I wish I had.



THAT'S why we can't have sex, Ryan. You have to wait until you meet the right guy.


----------



## Mini (Apr 1, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> im not a virgin but if money was offered i would swear off woman.



This is what's commonly known as a "win-win."


----------



## Emma (Apr 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> THAT'S why we can't have sex, Ryan. You have to wait until you meet the right guy.



Haha opps.


----------



## TNT (Apr 1, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> There is absolutely nothing with being a virgin at any age that suits you.
> Ladyrose was until she was 22 years old. Now at 54, I wished that I would have waited because now I have more sense then I did back then.
> Having that first moment should always be with a special person. And going from partner to partner to partner all your life and not haveing that special someone is not at all good.
> Be happy with who you are and the choices that you have made for yourself and everything else will fall into place for you too.




Ladyrose.. I thought you said he needed to get out, now you are saying this.. I am confused...????


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 2, 2006)

TNT said:


> Ladyrose.. I thought you said he needed to get out, now you are saying this.. I am confused...????


 
I said get out more, not bed every women he finds.


----------



## sicninja911 (Apr 5, 2006)

true. true.


----------



## Rosie (Apr 7, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Isaac Newton was a virgin when he died at 86. He was also an irascible asshole according to those who knew him. I wonder if there was any connection... lol




Well, my Dad is 82 and on his third marriage (widowed twice, not divorced), so I highly doubt he's a virgin lol.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2006)

Rosie said:


> Well, my Dad is 82 and on his third marriage (widowed twice, not divorced), so I highly doubt he's a virgin lol.



Well, if he's your father, then chances are that he's no virgin.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 7, 2006)

I just got an email from my first lover. 
He still continues to play a significant role in my life. 

I was very smart to make him *the first one*. He made everything so special for me when he learned the significance of what had happened. He knew that I would remember this for the rest of my life. 

I did not want to make a fuss. I was kind of embarrassed that I was already 18 and _still a virgin_. I wasn't even going to tell him at all. Everyone presumed I was more experienced than I was because I was a confident young woman. 

I told him the morning after. 
He let me sleep in and went out and bought us yummy treats and even some flowers. 
Then we made love again. 

I am very lucky, have always been. 
Hopefully we lead long lives, and there are only so many *firsts* for us to experience. It is fun to celebrate the auspicious dates in our lives.


----------



## SerraP (Apr 7, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> ...inexperienced men are going to perform as if they are, well, inexperienced. Will that really not bother you?



When my husband and I got together, I had been around the block, and then some. I'd had 2 live-in boyfriends, and wasn't too uptight about casual sex, either. He, on the other hand, was nearing 21 and the closest he got was computer porn.

Frankly, he was a better lay than some of the more experienced men I'd been with, and he had a great personality, to boot. 5.5 years later, he's still a damn good lay 

~SerraP~

Edited to add: I think being with a virgin is better than being with an experienced partner - you can teach them to do things the way you like them done, rather than having to retrain them from other partner's preferences


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Apr 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Well, if he's your father, then chances are that he's no virgin.


Maybe we should send him to "Maury Povich Show" for a paternity test!


----------

